

Don’t let people walk through your mind with dirty feet - ajpatel
http://defrag.io/dont-let-people-walk-through-your-mind-with-dirty-feet/

======
ColinWright
You submitted this an hour ago, but I see it's been deleted. I believe, but
cannot find confirmation, that the moderators frown on this, and may in the
past have banned people who submit, delete, re-submit items. Such a ban might
depend on just how flagrant the behavior is, and the occasional cycle may be
tolerated.

I do not speak for the moderators, and this is my understanding only.

 _Edited for clarification of the lack of documented source._

~~~
tjr
Do you have a link to that, per chance? It seems like reasonable behavior on
their part, but I've never seen it in the site guidelines, nor mentioned in a
comment.

~~~
ColinWright
I'll check - it may have been mentioned to me separately when I was talking
with the moderators about other things ... stand by.

    
    
      <fx: pause />
    

Back again. I've gone searching and I can't find a comment here on HN via the
search function, so I suspect it was a comment made to me by one of the
moderators.

I have edited my initial comment to make that clearer.

